# Silent Hill Nurse



## Odette (Jan 15, 2014)

My daughter wanted to be a Silent Hill nurse this year for Halloween, so I set out to make it happen. Being as she is only 14, the costume had to be "not so provocative". I found the mask on ebay, the dress is actually a Walking Dead nurse costume that I tea stained, I found a tutorial online on how to make the hat, and the shoes are cheap Walmart slip on's. Yesterday morning it was really foggy and we stepped out in the alley to snap off some photos. I did add some effects with my Photoshop. All our work paid off when she won the costume contest at a party we attended last night.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Great job Mom!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Kudos.... Mom's (and dad's too) make the world go round! The costume looks very creeepy!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Well deserved win!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wouldn't want to run into her in a dark alley


----------



## dstading (Aug 6, 2014)

I was watching "Silent Hill" (again lol) just yesterday and everyone in the room agreed that the nurses are the creepiest things in the movie.

The costume is perfect, nicely done!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

One of my top 5 favorite movies.
She looks great.... No more than great!
And you, are an Awsome Mom.
I hope your daughter knows that and remembers this.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

super creepy!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Super creepy! You are an awesome mom! Your daughter is a lucky girl!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

:d nice!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Congratulations on the win!


----------



## Odette (Jan 15, 2014)

Thank you everyone! I really appreciate all the wonderful comments!


----------



## Timpbike (Sep 6, 2014)

Great outfit and homage to the game


----------



## justintfirefly (Aug 18, 2014)

Way to go, mom! I've always loved the nurse characters and you've done a killer job!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

YIKES!
Great job


----------

